# Ninja Airblaster saved my life



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn, why did I wait..This is my 4th season boarding and man, I waited WAY too long to get my one piece suit. 

So I have two pairs of low rider Burton snowboard pants. Ya, they look cutie pie but every time I bend over to buckle up, my entire body was exposed. I spend part of the day all day fixing and pulling down. 

The Ninja was recommended here but I was too cheap to pull the trigger. I finally did and LOVE LOVE LOVE the suit. I wore it at Wildcat last weekend and not once did I have to adjust. It's a little tricky in the loo, but I worked it out.

My next purchase will be an overall pair of pants.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

caribchakita said:


> So I have two pairs of low rider Burton snowboard pants. Ya, they look cutie pie but every time I bend over to buckle up, my entire body was exposed. I spend part of the day all day fixing and pulling down.


Damn you ninja! Damn you!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I bought bibs and they've been awesome. Wore my regular pants one day, snow down the pants. Nope, back to bibs. I DO NOT miss snow down my ass!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

*"Saved my life"?*

I have no doubt that you are thrilled with the purchase - and good for you:smile: - but "saved my life"?

I have never thought of an exposed back as life threatening.:surprise:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*back to the drawing board, boys*

we were hoping that your problem with lower body clothing was contagious, not cureable.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Did your jacket not have a powder skirt or a jacket-to-pants interface (or both)?

I used to be a bib enthusiast, but now I really don't care as long as the jacket locks into the pants somehow. I actually prefer that to a bib.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

I thought maybe she was about to fall off a cliff and then got snagged on something and the durable fabric saved her life. That woulda been a helluva story lol.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Haaa....glad my post entertained

Powder skirt did not keep things in place. The low rider Burton pants are uber cute..not practical. Looking for bib overalls next...


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> I have no doubt that you are thrilled with the purchase - and good for you:smile: - but "saved my life"?
> 
> I have never thought of an exposed back as life threatening.:surprise:





Sons of Thunder said:


> I thought maybe she was about to fall off a cliff and then got snagged on something and the durable fabric saved her life. That woulda been a helluva story lol.


it was clickbait for views haha. 

***{in the hood}{gone wrong}{almost died} :grin:


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

I ride wearing Volcom jacket and pants. The jacket zips into the pants on the sides and back. No snow down the pants.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

phillyphan said:


> I ride wearing Volcom jacket and pants. The jacket zips into the pants on the sides and back. No snow down the pants.


I bought Volcom L jacket and pants at the end of last season.
I'll have my first chance to wear them next week in Jackson Hole.
Looking forward to trying the zippered jacket/pant interface.


----------



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

Is Jackson Hole ok after the storm? Someone from Cape Cod lost a lot of time boarding due to the power outages. 

Will check out Volcom's duds


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> Is Jackson Hole ok after the storm? Someone from Cape Cod lost a lot of time boarding due to the power outages.
> 
> Will check out Volcom's duds


Last I heard they had made a lot of progress restoring power.
I will check again closer to my departure date on Sunday.

I've heard a lot of people on this forum who like their bibs, so that may be a good choice for you, but the Volcom zippered system is an option.
Good luck!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> ....I have never thought of an exposed back as life threatening.:surprise:


Never been to prison I presume! >


For the OP,... I discovered this site when another member was looking for bib sb overalls!

Thought you might find it helpful. :grin:
Custom Design Bibs!


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Never been to prison I presume! >
> 
> 
> For the OP,... I discovered this site when another member was looking for bib sb overalls!
> ...


Wow that's awesome, but $500? No thanks.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

caribchakita said:


> Is Jackson Hole ok after the storm? Someone from Cape Cod lost a lot of time boarding due to the power outages.
> 
> Will check out Volcom's duds


Jackson Hole resort re-opened yesterday, FYI.
Whew!:grin:


----------



## MR. (Oct 9, 2015)

I picked up an Airblaster Yeti Beast suit on Whiskey Militia a couple of weeks ago. I needed something that was really waterproof, and the price was right so I pulled the trigger. Yes, I look like a garbage man, but I have never been more comfortable while riding. I usually wear a bib and jacket, and I like this suit better.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

MR. said:


> I picked up an Airblaster Yeti Beast suit on Whiskey Militia a couple of weeks ago. I needed something that was really waterproof, and the price was right so I pulled the trigger. Yes, I look like a garbage man, but I have never been more comfortable while riding. I usually wear a bib and jacket, and I like this suit better.


Hmm...
I'm really curious about this.
I recently got a pair of Arc'teryx Sabre bib pants to wear with my Burton AK Cyclic jacket.
Have worn them once and really like them versus regular pants.

I also found the Yeti Beast suit at a good price at Backcountry.com and ordered them to try.
I wonder if I will like them enough to keep them in addition to the bib pants/jacket combo.
I don't really need both.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok bibs are hot on guys. Super hot.

Edited to say I will bite my tongue on the one piece suits on a man because if I don't have anything nice to say I won't say anything at all....


----------



## MR. (Oct 9, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Hmm...
> I'm really curious about this.
> I recently got a pair of Arc'teryx Sabre bib pants to wear with my Burton AK Cyclic jacket.
> Have worn them once and really like them versus regular pants.
> ...


I can see why the YB suit might not be for everyone, but I'm a fan. I'm probably going to get a spare if I find a deal on a yellow one. If one more lifty calls me "ninja man" I might have to pull out the nunchucks.


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Board with the volcom L goretex jacket and pants, had them for 3 seasons now and only minor complaints.
Can be a hassle trying to get in and out of the zip tech, especially when you're semi stiff semi cold and exhausted from a big day of riding but with the zip tech, dont need a belt and plenty of freedom that i have never felt restricted..
Never had snow get through and held up reasonably well in a super heavy rain day we got stuck in..
Was still able to board for 4hrs before i was damp while my riding partner was soaked to the skin in about an hour..

In saying that, im buying a second set of gear and will be purchasing a bib, looking at the ak burton freebird bib.
Don't like boarding with the full jacket and pants on spring bluebird days but still want that bit more element protection than just pants so the bib seems like a happy medium..

All in all, volcom setup is sweet.


----------

